# Machine polisher



## Gtr76 (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi everyone. I’m looking to purchase a machine polisher.

Can anyone recommend a reputable and decent one to go for? I’ve been looking at a DAS-6

Thanks in advance


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Yep, DAS-6 Pro! My friend does all his cars quite often and this is the one he recommended to me. I've yet to use mine I'm ashamed to say, but it is apparently very easy to use.


----------



## Gtr76 (Jun 7, 2019)

I***8217;ve read some reviews and they all say it***8217;s pretty easy to use. I***8217;ve ordered one last night now ***55357;***56833;


----------



## Comeal (Sep 8, 2018)

I have the DA-21 from autobrite, pretty good and really easy to use


----------



## IanJ (Aug 9, 2018)

DAS 6 is excellent and very easy to use, results are very good too.


----------

